# Pull behind big rigs



## drywallmike08

When it's really cold what's your method of keeping your hose from freezing ? I didn't think it was that cold today. It took 2 1/2 hours to thaw the hose with a propane blower. I don't feel comfortable recirculating while driving down the road.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Frozen spray hose sucks! They take forever to thaw out--screws up your day in a hurry. Wish there was a good answer but we always just thaw using heaters. If we can back the rig into the garage and close the door and turn the heaters on in the garage it thaws a bit quicker. We finally just cut the axles and platform off of our older Spray King rig and mounted it inside an enclosed trailer as a cold weather rig. Stays warm and we can haul all our primer and airless stuff in there pretty comfortably. It's convenient but heavy to tow. The Spray Force is trailer mounted so it still freezes in the winter.

How's that AST rig working for you? Those rigs look pretty sweet! i wouldn't mind having one of those myself.


----------



## drywallmike08

This is my second AST rig. I love it ! I'd prefer a truck mounted rig but my boss is hard headed when it comes to that subject. It's a 2007 model 25 horse motor with 35 cfm compressor and 250' of hose blinks gun. I was lucky enough to pick it out while my boss got to pay for it. I'd recommend AST to anyone in the market


----------



## drywallmike08

And AST is only a 2 hour drive if I need parts


----------



## drywallsprayer

Sounds like one hell of a rig! Do you have the star drive with the butterfly valve pump or the regular? Seems like that butterfly valve would really help when you change the stator. 

What binks gun do you use? 

We got a 2011 Spray Force with a 37 hp Hatz diesel and 200' of hose. We like it pretty good. The Spray King is a 2003 with a 25 hp Kohler and 175' of hose. Should of gone with 250' on both.


----------



## drywallmike08

Yes it's the HD model with the butterfly valve. But I've been lucky and haven't had to fix ANYTHING on the pump. A couple months ago I blew the inter cooler line on the compressor but that's it. I use the 7E2 binks it's what I learned to spray with so it's all I know. Our last rig I changed stator tubes ever 1 to 1 1/2 years I still remember sliding a piece of sheet metal down the tank and hoping I got it over the hole !! Haha glad I don't have to worry about that anymore


----------



## drywallsprayer

Wow! You spraying bag or box mud? That's unbelievable--we get about 1 year spraying all bag mud. Wish I could mess with the stators once every 5 years or better yet never! Haha. Yeah we used to do the sheet metal thing--sucks when you think you line it up and you actually missed! We got a tank plug from spray force and it works but the valve would be much better.

I bought a binks 7e2 but we couldn't get it spraying right with the binks tips. Ast said to try their tips but I've never messed with it. What tips are you using with it?


----------



## drywallmike08

I use AST tips not the smallest one but next size up. With binks guns it seams I'm always rebuilding them. They are a pain in the ass. I was using all Hamilton bag spray but just switched to USG. I like it better. We spray almost all orange peel with the occasional knockdown. What do you use and what kind of texture do you usually spray ?
Sprayforce looks like good rigs but you never see them around here


----------



## drywallsprayer

I might have to get some of AST tips for the binks. I've heard they are a pain from others. Guess the mud destroys all those moving parts like it destroys everything else. 

We shoot USG Tuf Tex. We like it pretty good. Been spraying Murco M-1700 for orange peel for about a year now--makes a real nice looking pattern. We are about 80% knockdown 20% orange peel. The USG is the best knockdown mud we have ever found. It shoots a real good orange peel as well but kind of like the murco better for that. All of our orange peel gets Murco's primer before the texture--pretty good product. 

We love the spray force rig! Very good rig and the diesel is awesome! Lots of power.


----------



## drywallmike08

Never used murco. I also prime before spray. That's a whole other problem. Been using speeflo pumps at about one a year. I need something heavier duty. I'm thinking of trying a air piston style pump mounted on my texture rig.


----------



## drywallmike08

What area are you from?


----------



## drywallsprayer

Murco is really good mud at a good price. We like it.

Never used a speeflo--always heard they were good machines. We use a graco 1095 with a 1223 tip but if we were doing straight orange peel I would for sure run a gas rig. Air piston might be the way to go for high volume. I'd like to be able to pump out of a 55 gallon barrel as that would be less to mess with. Maybe one day we can sway all our customers away from knockdown and Ill invest in serious priming equipment.

We are located in Texas.


----------



## drywallmike08

Another cold spray day. I think I'm gonna take the hose off the rack and put it in the bed of the truck since it has a canopy. Maybe wrap the pump with insulation. I hope this works. It's about 35 miles to the job only 100 sheets. It would suck to be waiting for hose to thaw for such a small job.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> Never used murco. I also prime before spray. That's a whole other problem. Been using speeflo pumps at about one a year. I need something heavier duty. I'm thinking of trying a air piston style pump mounted on my texture rig.


Have you seen these setups? http://www.drywalltexturemachines.com/jeco4000levelcoatrig.html


----------



## drywallmike08

That's what made me want one ! 









Waiting on frozen hose again


----------



## drywallmike08




----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> Have you seen these setups? http://www.drywalltexturemachines.com/jeco4000levelcoatrig.html


I have seen that before. That thing looks awesome! I wonder what that je-co u-drive is all about? Says it's guaranteed for life.

Taking the hose off of the rack and into the canopy would probably work but 250' of it with mud inside and hard as hell because of the cold would be a pain in the ass to get into a truck bed!

We used to throw a tarp on it and heat underneath just like that. The crap you have to go through to spray texture sometimes. Still prefer to go through any rig freezing problems than to deal with a pos portable or hopper any day!


----------



## drywallmike08

AGREED ! Yesterday I had to spray a couple patches. Got the call after I left the shop. I didn't have anything but the big rig. So I stopped and bought one of those Wagner power tex hoppers. That thing was nothing but a hair dryer with a funnel on top. I sprayed about one foot then put it back in the truck. I wadded up some masking paper and started blobbing mud on the wall then knocked it down. It worked well far better than the electric hopper


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> I have seen that before. That thing looks awesome! I wonder what that je-co u-drive is all about? Says it's guaranteed for life.
> 
> Taking the hose off of the rack and into the canopy would probably work but 250' of it with mud inside and hard as hell because of the cold would be a pain in the ass to get into a truck bed!
> 
> We used to throw a tarp on it and heat underneath just like that. The crap you have to go through to spray texture sometimes. Still prefer to go through any rig freezing problems than to deal with a pos portable or hopper any day!


I think their u-drive is the same thing as the AST con rod. They are hardened with cupped ends, that grab in the corners.


----------



## drywallmike08

I spun a con rod once. It took forever to figure that one out. It was ASTs old style square drive.


----------



## Mudslinger

These look like nice pumps if you went air powered. http://www.jnequipment.com/graco_air-powered_paint_sprayer.php I guess either way your texture rig would be running, so it would come down to personal preference hydraulic, or air powered.:yes:


----------



## drywallsprayer

Always figured those Wagner's were crap and never bought one. Good to know they are. We have 150' of spare airline on both of our rigs for small patches like that. If we have the rig with us already just pull the airline in, fill the hopper, and spray using the rig's air. It tee's into the rig supply line with connectors. Works sometimes when we don't/can't pull the dirty hose inside. Also is nice to fill tires when flat.

Okay that makes sense. Pretty good setup if that is the case. Those square drive con rods go about the same time as the stators for us. Replace them both since it is already pulled apart. 

Those pins in the con rod on the spray king give you any hell mudslinger?


----------



## drywallmike08

It just seems like they would last longer. Less parts to fail maybe. I think I should just set up a truck the way I want. Then charge my boss per ft


----------



## drywallmike08

Why didn't I just run airline ? Cuz I'm not the smartest peanut in the turd. Why haven't I ever thought of that ?


----------



## drywallsprayer

Pretty good set up for patching when you got the rig with you which is all day everyday with us. Hell sometimes we fill the hopper with the spray rig hose too! Haha. 

A truck mounted set up would be real nice. Put a pallet of bags and a pallet of primer on the flat deck and go at it! Strap in the airless and a tool box and you got everything you need.

Do the air holes on the ast binks tips ever clog up while you are spraying? The regular pole guns from spray force, spray king, and ast do for us. Kind of a pain in the ass to deal with!


----------



## drywallmike08

Not while spraying. I just clean them with a piece of wire before starting. Also the mud in the head of the binks after it sits. I just take the hose off the gun cover the tip with my hand and hit the trigger and it blow out the bottom. Clean as a whistle !


----------



## drywallmike08

Yeah when I've got a bunch of patches. I pump out of the gun into a bucket.


----------



## drywallmike08

How about disinfecting your tank ? About once a year I clean the tank and run bleach and water threw it. We had a problem years ago with tiny air bubbles in the dots of texture. Painters started complaining. I found out it was from bacteria in the tank.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Well that I can actually say we have never done before. But it is worth a shot--no telling what the hell is building up in that thing. Never even thought about it until now.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Well that I can actually say we have never done before. But it is worth a shot--no telling what the hell is building up in that thing. Never even thought about it until now.


Interesting to see a manufacture addressing the topic.http://www.hamiltonnw.com/TechBullPDF/HDP_MaintenanceTextureEquipment.pdf


----------



## drywallmike08

When I was having problems with the USG texture. There rep. wouldn't even come out to see the problem. Hamiltons rep. came rite out and exsplained the issue and told me about bleaching the machine. Hamiltons is a great company. I used them for a lot of years but stated getting complaints from some painters that it absorbs too much paint and recently switched back to USG.


----------



## McCallum and Sons

Hello guys, I am new on here and was reading these posts and this is a similar situation we deal with every winter here in Oklahoma. Here is something I did before that might help with your hose freezing, (it may sound silly but I did it traveling with my machine for over in hour in 15 degrees and it didn't freeze) I bought an electric blanket and wrapped it around the hose the best I could, I ran an extension cord through the bed of my truck, into the cab and plugged it into an ac inverter. I then wrapped the electric blanket with a thick tarp and strapped it all down really tight with tie downs and turned on the blanket. I got to the job unwrapped everything and it wasn't warm by any means but it wasn't frozen.


----------



## drywallmike08

GREAT IDEA !! I'll give it a try.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> Interesting to see a manufacture addressing the topic.http://www.hamiltonnw.com/TechBullPDF/HDP_MaintenanceTextureEquipment.pdf


Nice find! Yeah that is pretty interesting. It does make sense--all that moisture has to be growing something. Never used any of their products but they sound like a good company. Are westpac and hamilton the same?

What product of USG are you using?


----------



## drywallsprayer

McCallum and Sons said:


> Hello guys, I am new on here and was reading these posts and this is a similar situation we deal with every winter here in Oklahoma. Here is something I did before that might help with your hose freezing, (it may sound silly but I did it traveling with my machine for over in hour in 15 degrees and it didn't freeze) I bought an electric blanket and wrapped it around the hose the best I could, I ran an extension cord through the bed of my truck, into the cab and plugged it into an ac inverter. I then wrapped the electric blanket with a thick tarp and strapped it all down really tight with tie downs and turned on the blanket. I got to the job unwrapped everything and it wasn't warm by any means but it wasn't frozen.


Now that's an idea right there! What kind of rig you using?


----------



## drywallmike08

My USG mud is in a white bag but we call it USG brown. The Hamiltons I used was ez spray. They are local out of woodland wa. Ez spray is good but in summer the mixed mud separates. Solids goto the bottom water to the top and when you mix it back up it's just really watery. This causes a problem for me because I always had to throw in more bags and before you know it. The tank is full of watery texture.


----------



## drywallsprayer

I've seen that seperation happen with national gypsum proform wall and ceiling spray in the red bags. Know exactly what you are talking about. Didn't seem to like the heat and turned sour really fast. Not a fan of the proform products.


----------



## drywallmike08

I'm hoping the USG mud doesn't do that this summer. And after all my complaining to my boss about frozen hose. I'll have my truck mount rig. We have been balls to the wall busy for awhile now. He can afford it !


----------



## drywallsprayer

The usg we use has never done that in the tank. It happens in buckets that sit around the shop for a long time. Nice--what are you guys going to go with on the truck mount?


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> I've seen that seperation happen with national gypsum proform wall and ceiling spray in the red bags. Know exactly what you are talking about. Didn't seem to like the heat and turned sour really fast. Not a fan of the proform products.


I'm really not a fan of the ProForm Wall & Ceiling spray either. We used to spray a lot of the ProForm Perfect Spray EM, and had good luck with that. Now no one in my area stocks it, all I have to choose from around me is USG Unaggregated, or the ProForm Wall & Ceiling. When I'm working outside the Minneapolis area it gets even harder to get those, so we end up just having to use box mud. Not my favorite either, but it works in a pinch.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> When I was having problems with the USG texture. There rep. wouldn't even come out to see the problem. Hamiltons rep. came rite out and exsplained the issue and told me about bleaching the machine. Hamiltons is a great company. I used them for a lot of years but stated getting complaints from some painters that it absorbs too much paint and recently switched back to USG.


I liked Hamiltons when I could get it, but I can't find it stocked anywhere. Same old thing when you like a product they either change it, discontinue it, or the supply house quits carrying it.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Always figured those Wagner's were crap and never bought one. Good to know they are. We have 150' of spare airline on both of our rigs for small patches like that. If we have the rig with us already just pull the airline in, fill the hopper, and spray using the rig's air. It tee's into the rig supply line with connectors. Works sometimes when we don't/can't pull the dirty hose inside. Also is nice to fill tires when flat.
> 
> Okay that makes sense. Pretty good setup if that is the case. Those square drive con rods go about the same time as the stators for us. Replace them both since it is already pulled apart.
> 
> Those pins in the con rod on the spray king give you any hell mudslinger?


They suck to line up, but I've been lucky and never broken one. I was told by Als Taping Tools to just leave them out next time I have it apart. I guess Spray Force, and AST don't bother with them any more.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> I'm hoping the USG mud doesn't do that this summer. And after all my complaining to my boss about frozen hose. I'll have my truck mount rig. We have been balls to the wall busy for awhile now. He can afford it !


USG was settling like crazy when we were using it 3 summers ago. I had to get in there with a stick to loosen up the spray before I even dared turn on the mixer. Good way to bend or break some parts when it gets that stiff. Spray King was telling me a while back that the new textures(EPA made them change) were so bad out in California that a few guys had blown up their strainers, from all the lumps and mud setting up.


----------



## McCallum and Sons

Drywall Sprayer, I use a Spray King single tank 150 or is it 155 hydraulic Tow behind mainly, but I also have a US Spray 350 tow behind that is really old but it has a new Honda motor and a Quincy compressor and has been all but rebuilt but it's just stator only but it runs like a champ and then I have a truck mount Spray King Terminator 450 gallon hydraulic that's a truck mount that is currently for sale.


----------



## Mudslinger

McCallum and Sons said:


> Drywall Sprayer, I use a Spray King single tank 150 or is it 155 hydraulic Tow behind mainly, but I also have a US Spray 350 tow behind that is really old but it has a new Honda motor and a Quincy compressor and has been all but rebuilt but it's just stator only but it runs like a champ and then I have a truck mount Spray King Terminator 450 gallon hydraulic that's a truck mount that is currently for sale.


How about some pics?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

drywallmike08 said:


> That's what made me want one !
> 
> View attachment 9475
> 
> 
> Waiting on frozen hose again


had that happen once, now I roll up to a handle able size and bring it in the house for the night


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> They suck to line up, but I've been lucky and never broken one. I was told by Als Taping Tools to just leave them out next time I have it apart. I guess Spray Force, and AST don't bother with them any more.


I agree. Kind of a pain to work on. Never thought about leaving them off. The con rod is a little smaller and looser on the spray king which makes me wonder if it might slip quicker without the pins. The spray force con rod is bigger and doesnt have any pins.

That proform wall and ceiling mixes really weird. It goes from too dry to too thin in a drop. There is no middle with it. Sprayed funny for us and gets real sour in the tank faster than any mud we've used. I bought a pallet of the profom ez spray that you are talking about but we have never tried it. Going to have to mix a batch up and test it out.

I've never really known what the difference between the USG Tuf Tex and the Unaggregated is. We've had good results with the tuf tex. Just might have to look into that. A USG rep told me once that they also have a gray bag that is supposed to be the best. Never seen or tried it though.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> How about some pics?


I'm with Mudslinger on this one. Let's see that truck mounted terminator with some details.


----------



## drywallmike08

I'd like to know who ordered this monster.


----------



## drywallsprayer

I talked to the guys at AST when I was buying and messing with the binks guns and we got on the subject of rigs. They said that one of their huge truck mounted rigs that was pictured in their catalog went to Phoenix, Az. Said it was a kids 21st birthday present! I looked through their catalog and I think it might be that one. That would be awesome to spray out of! Unbelievable setup!


----------



## drywallmike08

There's a couple this size in my area but on older trucks. You don't see them often. One is at a truck repair shop with no cab on it. Maybe getting ready for scrap. I should stop in and see !


----------



## drywallmike08

Another sweet setup


----------



## drywallsprayer

Probably worth stopping and checking on the old rig. Might be a good deal. I like that clam shell over the engine and compressor. Flat bed is nice cause you can load material up there with a forklift. Pallet of mud and pallet of primer. Nice and easy!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

drywallmike08 said:


> View attachment 9501
> 
> 
> I'd like to know who ordered this monster.


thought of building a brute like that


----------



## McCallum and Sons

It took me awhile to get the pics Mudslinger but here they are. I never use this rig because it is just too much. I have a Spray King 150 Hydraulic single tank that's my day to day rig and an old US Spray 350 that has a new Honda motor for my spare that I cut into a single tank so I'm selling the big boy 450 gallon


----------



## McCallum and Sons

Let me try again...


----------



## drywallsprayer

That thing is a monster! Two engines on that rig seem crazy. I had never actually seen the inside of the engine compartment on one and how they made that work.

Spray King builds a good rig. I like my Spray Force better but the spray king has always been a good machine for us. 

How long is that pole gun in the picture?


----------



## Mudslinger

McCallum and Sons said:


> It took me awhile to get the pics Mudslinger but here they are. I never use this rig because it is just too much. I have a Spray King 150 Hydraulic single tank that's my day to day rig and an old US Spray 350 that has a new Honda motor for my spare that I cut into a single tank so I'm selling the big boy 450 gallon


Those 450's are cool machines, nice setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## McCallum and Sons

drywallsprayer said:


> That thing is a monster! Two engines on that rig seem crazy. I had never actually seen the inside of the engine compartment on one and how they made that work.
> 
> Spray King builds a good rig. I like my Spray Force better but the spray king has always been a good machine for us.
> 
> How long is that pole gun in the picture?


The pole gun is just an old spray force, screw on tip, piece of junk. I used to use it way back when we still sprayed the popcorn texture. I haven't used that spray rig in quite awhile so I think we robbed the good gun for another machine. I think I am just going to pull the 450 out, sell it and stick my spare old US Spray 350, the 450 is a little too big for that truck and it's always been tight in there.
I agree with you DrywallSprayer, Spray Force are really nice machines, I have owned a couple over the years but it was a long time ago, before the hydraulic, but they were reliable. I have a couple friends that have old Spray Force machines that are 20-25 years old and they're still going. I really want to try an American Spray Technologies, I think it used to be called Pete's Equipment.


----------



## drywallsprayer

McCallum and Sons said:


> The pole gun is just an old spray force, screw on tip, piece of junk. I used to use it way back when we still sprayed the popcorn texture. I haven't used that spray rig in quite awhile so I think we robbed the good gun for another machine. I think I am just going to pull the 450 out, sell it and stick my spare old US Spray 350, the 450 is a little too big for that truck and it's always been tight in there.
> I agree with you DrywallSprayer, Spray Force are really nice machines, I have owned a couple over the years but it was a long time ago, before the hydraulic, but they were reliable. I have a couple friends that have old Spray Force machines that are 20-25 years old and they're still going. I really want to try an American Spray Technologies, I think it used to be called Pete's Equipment.


If it's a good truck I would do what you are thinking and pull out the 450 and put the other machine in there. Be better than giving the truck away for basically nothing and you get to keep a cold weather rig on hand.

Our Spray Force is a 2011 hydraulic and it is a beast. Great diesel powered rig.

I've been wanting to get my hands on an AST as well. The spray force and our enclosed trailer mounted spray king are way heavy for towing long distances so Im tempted to bite the bullet on a 200 gallon little ast. Light and looks like an awesome rig plus drywallmike said he hasnt messed with the stator in 7 years or so. Three rigs would be a bit much but the tool-whore in me can't resist. Plus I would then have no doubts on all the rig brands and which one is best. If work keeps up at the pace we are at I might be buying one soon.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Not sure about the price but one hell of a setup right here!

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tld/4549375901.html


----------



## drywallmike08

Picked this up for a 1000$ yesterday


----------



## drywallsprayer

Now that is a deal! Good looking spray king you got there. Is it a 200 gallon or the 150? What engine does it have? You going to leave the pole gun or change it to a binks?

The chain and sprocket mixer drive is a little bit more work than the direct drive hydraulic but it has a lot more power. Just keep it greased up and you should be good to go. It's nice because you can mix your bag mud as hard as you want to break up the lumps without any worries. The direct drive seems to strain a little more. Good purchase that is for sure!


----------



## drywallmike08

It's a 155 I believe. Leaving the pole gun on for now. 20 horse kohler. I've had chain drive before. But everything else is not my normal ! It'll take some getting use to. I bought this for myself for small jobs.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Nice little rig. Spray King makes a real good spray machine. We have a 2003 300D/S that still sprays like the day we bought it new. I like the 20 gallon gas tank as you don't have to constantly fill it up. 

The pole guns put a lot of mud to the wall. That's the reason we can't get the hang of the binks. The binks is a beautiful pattern but seems like a more narrow shot than the pole gun. We stripped a couple of the ast pole guns but I think it is because you have to shut the air valve off to put the tip in and screw the cap on. The tips are big and heavy and with the air flowing they push back enough that you can cross thread the cap pretty easily. We always leave our air flowing and it's hard to break that habbit. Best theory we can come up with anyway. Other than that they spray a good pattern.

Im interested to find out what you think of the Spray King vs your AST. I wonder if there is a big difference in the way they spray.


----------



## drywallmike08

I have a couple questions for you I'll post in the morning


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Not sure about the price but one hell of a setup right here!
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tld/4549375901.html


I saw that one also, but couldn't figure out why it's listed as an AST. It looks to me like a JE-Co setup, so someone put a lot of money in that truck.

http://www.drywalltexturemachines.com/jecohome.html


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> View attachment 10593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10595
> 
> 
> Picked this up for a 1000$ yesterday


Man that's a cheap price, nice find!


----------



## drywallmike08

Been working on it in my spare time. Took a little while to get her running. Had to drain the fuel tank, clean the carb, replace the fuel pump. 









Also the muffler pipe was rusted threw. I just mounted it a different way. Quiet as can be now. 









Hydraulics are completely different than my AST rig. I don't have a clue !



















The stator is froze solid. I'll have that fixed tomorrow. All my big pipe wrenches are at my shop. 









She purrs like a kitten. Has tons of air pressure ! Thinking of mounting it in a enclosed trailer.


----------



## drywallsprayer

I take it that it had been sitting for a while? Did you check the pins on the conrod behind the rotor? Make sure they aren't damaged at all before you put it together. Those things can break when you least expect it and leave you stuck. Once they break your conrod will spin and your screwed for the day. We always keep a bunch of extra pins, rods, and stators in the shop for the occasion. 

I think you are missing the control knob on your mixer unless it is different on that model. Ours has a knob on the front of the mixer control box like the one located down by the pump. You turn it to speed up or slow down. The hydraulics on the ast rigs seem much easier and clear to adjust. On spray king and spray force you turn the knob blind until you find what you want. Eventually you figure out a range that works for you and stay within that. It is functional but not perfect. It is one of the first things I would change about my rigs if I could.

We chopped the axles and platform off the spray king and put it in an enclosed trailer. No regrets here--that thing has been awesome! It's heavy to tow, but that thing kicks a$$ in the winter. You can spray in any weather with it no problem.


----------



## drywallmike08

Any good ideas for getting the rotor out ? I've got it soaking in warm soapy water now. I've never had one seize up that tight before. I think I'm gonna switch the flow controls over to the AST style. They are about 100$ a piece and should be a direct replacement. Mixer control knob is snapped off. I don't see how the guy had been mixing that speed unless he used premix.


----------



## drywallsprayer

That's a good idea. Didn't realize the ast controls would fit the same way. We put them in a huge vise and stick a conrod in the end of the rotor and grab the other end of the conrod with a 36" pipe wrench and give it hell. Might try soaking it in diesel fuel.


----------



## drywallmike08

The controls should have the same hook ups. Had the stator soaking in water for an hour. It's half way out. At some point it was left to sit dry so as I turn it out I'm getting dry mix. But it's working.


----------



## drywallmike08

The pins you are speaking of...... Do they fit in the slot with the conrod ? I know even my old AST didn't have anything like that.


----------



## drywallsprayer

drywallmike08 said:


> The pins you are speaking of...... Do they fit in the slot with the conrod ? I know even my old AST didn't have anything like that.


Yeah little shear pins is what they are. One goes in the conrod to rotor and another goes in the conrod to coupler/hydraulic motor. There is a little sleeve that slides over them and help keep them in place. Pain in the ass to line up. I believe mudslinger said somebody told him you can leave them out. We alway install them.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Spray King still uses those pins but I guess Spray Force did away with them a long time ago.


----------



## drywallmike08

Well hopefully they are good. Its all back together now. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to test it. I live in a townhouse I don't think all the yuppie neighbors like it when I fire it up at nite. They should be happy i got rid of my hotrod a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> Any good ideas for getting the rotor out ? I've got it soaking in warm soapy water now. I've never had one seize up that tight before. I think I'm gonna switch the flow controls over to the AST style. They are about 100$ a piece and should be a direct replacement. Mixer control knob is snapped off. I don't see how the guy had been mixing that speed unless he used premix.


I was told to use Palmolive dish soap. One of pumps was seized on when I got it. I just had to work it back and forth a little with a lot of soap. Once I got it part way off I dumped soap directly on the stator, cranked it back on, and then it came right off.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Yeah little shear pins is what they are. One goes in the conrod to rotor and another goes in the conrod to coupler/hydraulic motor. There is a little sleeve that slides over them and help keep them in place. Pain in the ass to line up. I believe mudslinger said somebody told him you can leave them out. We alway install them.


On the square drive Spray King pumps you can leave them out according to Als Taping Tools. Spray King definitely wanted them installed when I talked to them directly, so I ended up re-installing them when I rebuilt my pumps last year. If I had it to do again I think I would just leave them out next time though.


----------



## drywallmike08

I sent spray king an email a week ago with no response yet. Excellent customer service !


----------



## drywallmike08

Thanks for the help drywallsprayer and mudslinger !!


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> I sent spray king an email a week ago with no response yet. Excellent customer service !


I had the same problem, and ended up calling them. Anthony seems to be the guy you want to talk to if you need technical advice.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

drywallsprayer said:


> Not sure about the price but one hell of a setup right here!
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tld/4549375901.html


Does a guy need a rig DAT big


----------



## drywallmike08

If you spray as much as we do..... YES On a medium orange peel spray I get about 5 houses out of my 270 gallon tank. I've been averaging 3 houses a day. That rig is a jeco rig. Also set up for spraying level coat for level 5 finish


----------



## drywallsprayer

drywallmike08 said:


> If you spray as much as we do..... YES On a medium orange peel spray I get about 5 houses out of my 270 gallon tank. I've been averaging 3 houses a day. That rig is a jeco rig. Also set up for spraying level coat for level 5 finish


Agreed. When you spray a lot the bigger the rig the better. We spray a tank a day everyday of the week. If we didn't cover such a big area I would get a spray force 500 with a 527 gallon tank and only have to mix every other day. That monster would be too much weight to tow long distances though.

Are rigs that size necessary? Probably not but they sure are nice!


----------



## drywallmike08

I love it when guys say that big rigs are overkill. They can do it with their gracos. Who wants to spend all day doing one house. I'll do the same house in one hour !


----------



## drywallsprayer

drywallmike08 said:


> View attachment 9501
> 
> 
> I'd like to know who ordered this monster.


It looks like this monster is for sale in Colorado.

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2003-Ford-F750--114594480


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> It looks like this monster is for sale in Colorado.
> 
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2003-Ford-F750--114594480


Looks like the seller(DTI TRUCKS) is down the street from JE-CO equipment who produce and sell texture rigs.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> Looks like the seller(DTI TRUCKS) is down the street from JE-CO equipment who produce and sell texture rigs.


Interesting. I wonder if JE-CO got it on a trade or something and is selling it through DTI? That would be one awesome rig to spray out of! Only thing is it is enormous and driving it around and parking it on jobs would be tough. 700 gallons is a lot of texture though!


----------



## Boschetti

*Big rig*

Hello, 

Someone knows the company JE-CO !!??
I am interested in the JE-CO 4000 

https://drywalltexturemachines.com


----------



## Boschetti

drywallmike08 said:


> If you spray as much as we do..... YES On a medium orange peel spray I get about 5 houses out of my 270 gallon tank. I've been averaging 3 houses a day. That rig is a jeco rig. Also set up for spraying level coat for level 5 finish


At the end of the year I will go to DENVER to see the system JE-CO 4000, I hope not to be disappointed.


----------

